# Dave Taylor's Cathayan Conversion...HELP!



## Fluff Master (Nov 11, 2008)

If this is in the wrong forum sorry but hopefully SOMEONE will be able to find what im after!

In White Dwarf 314 the GW employee Dave taylor converted a Brettonnian army into cathayans and I CANT FIND THE PHOTOS!

Or the fluff or the background. As im trying to make my own Cathayan themed army the photos would be REALLY HELPFUL!

Thanks for any help and sorry f it's in the wrong forum, again. 

Fluff Master!


----------



## Fluff Master (Nov 11, 2008)

send the reply to my email if you can, it's [email protected] s cheers.


----------



## GutCheck (Apr 28, 2009)

I sent an e-mail as well but.. there maybe other people interested. 
Try here.


----------

